
The top 10 signs that you don´t understand evolution at all - xtraclass
http://dippost.com/2013/12/29/the-top-10-signs-that-you-dont-understand-evolution-at-all/
======
apiapi
lol about the Pokemon Evolution and the Darwin's evolution theory.

This is why I love Science, because the only thing I is believe and trust is
humans and human intelligence.

